# 2004 Altima 2.5 EGRC/BPT



## Pesandi (Apr 14, 2011)

I know what it is, and what it does, and mine's throwing a code for it, BUT, where is the little bugger? Auto Zone shows it as a dealer only item. I'd at least like to locate and try to clean it before I succumb to the "pro's" at a dealership. Can anyone help?:wtf:


----------

